# mystery Snakehead tanks



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

this mainly for ben. i freed up my 20 gallon and re did the tank for this guy. the crazy gravel was buoght by a friend who said my tanks were borring lol. i am sure the fish doesnt care so its kinda cool. its got fake plants as the light isnt strong enuogh for real ones.

tank set up:

ac 50 heater (200w)
Whisper 30hob
aqua-tec 5-15hob (back up)
sponge filter
and a air stone bar. 
fake plants
small skull
red background

heres some pics:


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice digs pete!!!

looks great!

so does anybody know what kind???

king el ???


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hopefully todays hes more relaxed and we can get better shots of him. with the switch of tanks and chasing him to net him and the other fish picking on him in the bigger tank he was stressing.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like Rainbow snakehead, channa bleheri. Not positive though as it's not showing full color yet.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a channa gachua not sure what regional variant probably India. Sorry if I replied late.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

the king has returned!!!

lol


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

indian gachua also has my vote. generally gachuas with color under the eye are from india and gachuas without color under the eye are from central asia


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> indian gachua also has my vote. generally gachuas with color under the eye are from india and gachuas without color under the eye are from central asia


I was told by brucki that asian gachuas are now called channa limbata to prevent confusion from indian gachuas.


----------

